# Some turd called animal control on us (vent!)



## BunnyLove89 (May 4, 2013)

I have 2 dogs, 2 cats, 4 mice, 1 rabbit, 2 goats, and 1 horse (I board my horse in another town). We live in a really friendly neighborhood in the south and everyone knows each other. We even know the names and breeds of most of the dogs. We watch each other's houses when someone is away and we've never had any problems with our neighbors. 
I've had my goats for close to 2 years and everyone knows that we have them. We have kids and parents come over to pet them occassionally and we have asked multiple times if the goats bother anyone and they have all said no and that they don't even hear them. About a week ago tho an officer from animal control came to our door. He was really cocky and had a major attitude. I asked if someone had called and he responded with a sarcastic comment implying that yes, someone called. He asked about the dogs and cats (we didn't mention the mice and rabbit) and said that we had 10 days to get a kennel permit for them and to get them up to date on shots (even tho my cats are strictly indoor and the vet said they didn't need their shots since they are indoor) or risk losing them. We were also told we needed a permit for the goats. Then they were going to come back and do a welfare check on the animals and look through the house. 
Naturally I was frustrated that one of the nighbors had called without being upfront with us if they had an issue. Also...a kennel permit for 2 dogs and 2 cats? That doesn't even make sense. They are pets, it's not like we're running a business. And the majority of the neighbors have at least 2 dogs as well. 
We're going to be moving to a farm in about 6 weeks but we called about the permits anyway so we wouldn't get our animals taken away before then. We spoke to someone at city hall who was pretty high up. She just laughed and said that she had never heard of a kennel permit for 2 dogs and 2 cats, and also the thing about the goats was pretty stupid. She said that the officer didn't know what he was talking about and that especially since we are moving we can ignore what he said (we did get the dogs and cats their shots tho just in case). She gave us her name and said that if we have any more issues to give them her name and she'll get it cleared up.
It's still really frustrating tho and it's definitely affecting my relationship with my neighbors. My pets are happy and healthy and well taken care of. We have vet records on all of them that show that they receive vet care as needed. It just doesn't make sense to me why someone would call without talking to us first.
Before all this it was kinda nice to live around so many people, but now i'm really looking forward to moving to the farm where we won't have to worry about someone calling and complaining if my goats or dogs decide to have a noisy day (i'm going to be living on 30 acres and we have maybe 3 neighbors, if that).


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 4, 2013)

That really sucks, especially when you and the other neighbors were so close.


----------



## JBun (May 4, 2013)

That is a bit strange. At least you're moving and won't have to deal with the neighbors anymore. I will mention too, that when he does come back to do a 'wellness' check, technically I'm pretty sure he has to have a warrant to enter your home or confiscate any animals, if you don't want to just let him in. It might be helpful as well, to go through your state and local laws, and print them out to have on hand in case he decides to be jerk about it.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 4, 2013)

Ugh! This infuriates me already!!! Like seriously? Two cats and two dogs? I have two dogs and 5 cats!!! So, sue me. d: I mean seriously as long as your animals are taken care of, which they sound like they are, they can't say ****. It drives me nuts.. some people don't understand. & I'm so glad you're gunna be moving shortly so you won't have to worry about that anymore.. 

What kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## bhoffman (May 4, 2013)

ugh... we live in a town about 400 people.. possibly a bit less than that! I know how you feel!! We have 3 cats, 3 dogs and 7 adult rabbits (and 5 kits), we also have 3 kids. No body has ever come to complain to our faces about any of our animals, but they do behind our backs. If you have an issue, come knock on my door andtell me. I am not the type of person to tell you to get lost or anything, I will do my best to make everyone happy and comfortable. Last fall, we had to give one of our dogs away  He is a german shepherd/husky dog, a fair size. He loved EVERYONE!! Yes, he had a tendancy to bark, but as soon as we heard him bark, we brought him in the house right away. We weren't going to make our neighbours listen to that. So, one day, I was away and my husband and kids were home. They were in the house doing something and Axel was outside. Well, hubby heard the dog barking, when he wen out there to bring him in, he found the neighbours throwing sticks and rocks at the dog!! As much as we loved that dog and did not want to give him up.. I am a strong believer in pets being part of the family and really think that a pet is forever. Well, this went on for a few weeks, the dog was starting to get scared of people he didn't know, and we believe that was why. So, finally one day, I said enough is enough and found him a new home... a farm. I miss the big guy like crazy and think about him daily, but I believe it was for them best.

Sorry, I just went on ... but I know how you feel and it really sucks that people do that.. especially when they all said that they didn't have any issues. HOpe everything goes okay for you the next 6 weeks!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 4, 2013)

Some people are just the south end of a north bound horse. We had a neighbor that called the city on us because water was going in his backyard when watered our lawn. I called the city attorney and they sent out building inspectors, firesafety people, auto and boat abatement, etc and he got 14 citations. The reason the water was going under is when they HAD a dog, it dug all along the fence and left pits in his yard. He had a refrigerator in his front yard for 8 years, a boat and 2 cars in his driveway for more than six years all on flat tires, weeds almost as tall as the fence and he called the city on me! I was so incensed that I also called his work and turned him in as he had all kinds of their equipment in his back and side yards--stolen--so they took everything including his company truck and placed him on a years probation and he never got a work truck back either. We finally moved away so I wouldn't have to go to prison as I truly feel the earth would be better without breathing it's air. We already had a permit for our dogs, all 3 rescues and the rest of animals were inside, so, without a warrant, no one is coming in no matter their attitude.


----------



## PaGal (May 4, 2013)

Sorry you are going through this. The last place we lived we had a very horrible neighbor. Now like you will have soon, we are in the country with three wonderful neighbors. 

It could be either someone new has moved in some where near to you and they are just one of those miserable types or maybe one of your original neighbors got a bee up their bonnet for a real or imagined slight. Could be simply one neighbor did something they didn't like and for some reason thought it was you. I'm sure you will be eagerly counting down the days to your move. I hope this goes no further. Since your animals are taken care of there should be no bad outcome for you but still it is a hassle to deal with such a situation.


----------



## Anaira (May 5, 2013)

Maybe it was a bored kid, or teen wanting to cause trouble?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 5, 2013)

Ugh, this really makes me mad. I can't believe they would just call animal control on you. That's why I never trust neighbors. I think its best just not to live next to people that way people wont make stupid calls like that. I'm glad you are moving to a farm. I'm sure it will be much more peaceful anyway. I'd love to move to a farm myself. We just don't have the money yet. Well, good luck at the farm!


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 5, 2013)

Tucker* said:


> What kind of dogs do you have?



I have a pug and a chi-Pom (a chihuahua/Pomeranian mix). Both very spoiled. My dogs are going to LOVE the farm. So are the goats. The goats are in a fairly small area now but when we move they are going to be in a big area and we're also going to get a few girl goats (I have 2 bucks now). They'll loooove that. :inlove: 
I'm going to love it too. I'm going to be able to have horses there and my boyfriend and I are going to be running a turkey farm so I'll get to see him every day. We're getting engaged soon and once we're married we're going to build another house on the property for the 2 of us. Well, the two of us plus all of our animals. :love::biggrin:

I really want to know who called. It could have been anyone. It's probably better that I don't know tho. I have a tendency to mouth off if someone messes with my animals. The last thing I need is to get in trouble for cussing someone out or threatening revenge. I'll let karma do the job. It helps that I am moving. If I was staying here my anger over the situation would just build up.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 6, 2013)

Haha, you don't even have BIG dogs ontop of that! OOO I'd be the same way, and just like you, I agree it's probably best you don't know! I have a chi mix too, unsure of what she is mixed with though, and a 45 to 50lb mountain cur, haha. Tinka is my chi and she is so loud, barks a ton, but it's not my fault every single time we let her out to go the bathroom the neighbors are out! haha


----------



## degrassi (May 6, 2013)

Do you have bylaws you can check concerning animal amounts etc for your area? I've never heard of someone needing a kennel license for their pets. 

Like here in my city we are allowed to have 3 dogs and 6 cats per household. They need to be licensed with the city or you can get a ticket. We aren't allowed to have farm animals in city limits, not even chickens, so here goats would get taken away. 

So I"d ask for a copy of the animal bylaws where you live. Also did this officer give you any written instructions?


----------



## sweet_buns (May 6, 2013)

Do you think that the animal control officer that came around was posing as one, or maybe was a friend of whoever complained and just tried to "throw their weight around" to scare you a bit? I just find it weird that this supposed animal control officer was talking what was apparently a bunch of BS if he really did work for animal control. Well at least you wont have to worry about that once you have moved. Sounds like a nice big property. =)


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 7, 2013)

He wasn't posing as one, he had his truck with him and he handed us forms. On the forms tho it only mentioned breeding animals and the dogs and cats are fixed, and both of the goats are males. There is no breeding going on. We have cows in the neighborhood as well as horses and guinea fowl. So it doesn't make sense as to why 2 pet goats wouldn't be allowed. 
If he does come back I will ask for a warrant if he wants to look around and I will give him the woman's name at city hall.


----------



## PaGal (May 7, 2013)

It could just be that maybe someone thought you might be planning on breeding and called to complain. Some people are jerks and act out before they even know what's going on. Where we used to live right next to us was farm property. The house down the road and across the street had chickens, geese and other fowl running loose. But we couldn't have chickens. There were 9 homes where we lived and because two had recently built it prevented us from having the chickens based on the zoning laws. The farm and the one house were a little further away and still listed as farm land so they could have them. Luckily I called to check before we actually got any because I know the one neighbor would have complained, she was just like that.


----------



## Sweetie (May 8, 2013)

People can pose as anyone. What I would do is call animal control and see if that particular officer works for them. Let them know that an officer came to your door and had an attitude, let them know the badge number and any other details. Then you will actually know if he was an imposter or the real deal. Animal Control officers are supposed to keep their attitudes in check regardless of how they are feeling. I would check this out, because it does sound fishy to me.

By the way, congrats on the engagement. I am glad that you will be moving to a farm, your animals will love it on the farm.


----------



## Minerva (May 9, 2013)

I agree that it sounds fishy. You could definitely call and check it out if you have doubts. If he returns I would take it a step further and ask him to wait while calling the non-emergency number for your local police station and requesting an officer's presence. All you have to say is that he threatened you before and when you checked with the city you found that what he told you was inaccurate. Then say that you are afraid that he will attempt to trespass on your property and attempt to unlawfully seize your animals. Using those words (threatened, trespass, unlawful) will perk them right up.

The officer should know the laws and be able to put the guy in line. He should also be able to report him if he feels that he was abusing his power. If the animal control guy gets impatient, tell him that an officer is on his/her way and let him stew a little.  

Good luck. Stuff like this irritates me to no end so I would adopt a zero tolerance policy for his obnoxiousness. :grumpy:


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Jul 17, 2013)

Well the neighbors did it again! Another officer came to the door today. Fortunately for him, I was at work. My mom was home tho. The guy said they got another complaint about the goats. Clearly one of my neighbors has a stick thoroughly lodged in their butt because my goats are quiet and don't bother anyone. 
It p*sses me off that they would call again since it is very obvious we are moving (u-haul trucks coming and going, we've told neighbors we are moving, etc.), and we will be out of the house as soon as we get a fence up at our new house! I mean, really?! Who does that?!?!?


----------



## Azerane (Jul 18, 2013)

That is really stupid. It's almost as if one of your neighbours has had a problem with it the whole time, but has never been game enough to do anything about it. Now that you're moving however, they feel that they can have a go at you without any fallback on them because you won't be around for much longer. That's how it comes across to me anyway.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 18, 2013)

That is really stupid and annoying! Like Bec said maybe they did it because you're moving and and they feel like you can't really do anything to them. I would really hate that! Good thing your moving.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 18, 2013)

Two of my 4-H friends (two sisters) have about 50+ chickens in their back yard (apparently they live on three lots, and, don't worry, the chickens are well taken care of and have plenty of space). They have a neighbor who likes to complain whenever they have roosters crowing early in the morning(they solved that problem by putting the roosters in cages in the garage at night, then letting them out in the morning). Now they have actually become good friends with the officer, as it is the same one who comes to their door whenever they get reported! XD He just comes to the door, says that they need to get rid of their roosters, and then leaves! But with their system of locking up the roosters at night, they haven't been reported in a while.

We like to joke around saying that my friends should report that neighbor because his dogs are always barking! XD


----------



## PaGal (Jul 18, 2013)

It could be like Bec said, they feel there will be no repercussions for them as you are moving.

It could be they are just that type of person that likes drama and conflict because without it they would realize they have no life. That and they like to feel that they are so much better than everyone else and that all other people must bow to them.

I know how frustrating it is and how angry it can make one feel. Hang in there, you will be out of there and done with it all soon.

Old neighbor was just like that and from what we here is still causing issues for the new people. Most others have cut off all contact. Best thing we ever did was move!


----------

